# Leaf Stitch Cowl for Ladies (C)



## choiyuk96

http://yarnandhooks.com/index.php/2017/10/30/crochet-leaf-stitch-cowl-free-pattern/
Click on "click here to show pattern".


----------



## pierrette

Nice pattern. Thanks for the link.


----------



## yona

Thanks for posting.


----------



## CAS50

That's pretty, thanks!


----------

